# Some Nor'easter carnage pics



## Signal1

Still working overtime. Maybe some pics later.


----------



## MTW

Hard to tell but there were 12 guys standing under those buckets and the guy up in the left bucket was yelling at them a lot. :laughing: He called them all over to standby while they were tensioning the lines. Maybe someone who knows this stuff better can explain what was going on.


----------



## nrp3

The remote monitor at one of the generators I installed in Duxbury showed utility returning as of 2pm. Not bad as my inlaws said they expected noon today.


----------



## MikeFL

I guess it's different when it's cold. 

We can lose power for weeks and months after a big storm but it's late summer when it happens. Not that the heat and humidity are pleasant by any means, but I'd rather take the heat than 0F with pipes breaking and a cold, angry community. 

Fortunately I'm in a good spot. I've never been without power more than a week and most times I'm back up within 24 hours.

As long as we have trees and overhead lines, we will have outages from storms.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> I guess it's different when it's cold.
> 
> We can lose power for weeks and months after a big storm but it's late summer when it happens. Not that the heat and humidity are pleasant by any means, but I'd rather take the heat than 0F with pipes breaking and a cold, angry community.
> 
> Fortunately I'm in a good spot. I've never been without power more than a week and most times I'm back up within 24 hours.
> 
> *As long as we have trees and overhead lines, we will have outages from storms.*


Had Tesla only lived to provide us with wireless power......


----------



## MTW

MikeFL said:


> I guess it's different when it's cold.
> 
> We can lose power for weeks and months after a big storm but it's late summer when it happens. Not that the heat and humidity are pleasant by any means, but I'd rather take the heat than 0F with pipes breaking and a cold, angry community.
> 
> Fortunately I'm in a good spot. I've never been without power more than a week and most times I'm back up within 24 hours.
> 
> As long as we have trees and overhead lines, we will have outages from storms.


It was about 40 degrees with a strong wind off the water when I took these, not pleasant at all on the ground and certainly not in a bucket truck. :no:

Thankfully it's been well above freezing during all this so it has not been bad at all.


----------



## chicken steve

Happy all the climate change disasters are in your back pocket MT?

:vs_cool:
~CS~


----------



## MTW

chicken steve said:


> Happy all the climate change disasters are in your back pocket MT?


Yeah Steve, because Nor'easters are so uncommon here. 

You really are a piece of human garbage. Actually, that's an insult to garbage. At least you can burn garbage and make electricity.


----------



## HackWork

chicken steve said:


> Happy all the climate change disasters are in your back pocket MT?
> 
> :vs_cool:
> ~CS~


So... there were nor'easters before the last century or so that liberals tell us were ruined the Earth, huh? Its 4:30 in the afternoon, exactly how many drinks have you had?


----------



## nrp3

MikeFL said:


> I guess it's different when it's cold.
> 
> We can lose power for weeks and months after a big storm but it's late summer when it happens. Not that the heat and humidity are pleasant by any means, but I'd rather take the heat than 0F with pipes breaking and a cold, angry community.
> 
> Fortunately I'm in a good spot. I've never been without power more than a week and most times I'm back up within 24 hours.
> 
> As long as we have trees and overhead lines, we will have outages from storms.


The heat and humidity at night can't be much fun. No refrigeration for food either. I don't think I've seen it at my place more than a couple of days. The new place has a standby generator so the biggest pain is the $1300 or so it costs to fill the propane.


----------



## MikeFL

Grocery stores around here have 100% power. They have their own. Otherwise they'd lose more $$ in spoiled food on each storm than what the standby power costs. And ice is available. 

FEMA and National Guard provide MRE's and ice if you need it and it all comes in on rail cars just like the plywood and roofing shingles. 

Most people have at least a small generator to keep a fridge going and can swap to the water heater for a shower or the a/c, or the oven/ stove to have a nice meal. Little bit of green acres goes a long way. 

And it's when you see the worst electrical hacks. Something about the NEC does not get any respect for the first 24 hours after a storm. Really don't hear about shocks even with all the hack connections, just CO2 deaths from having generators in garages or on a lanai with the slider open.


----------



## MTW

MikeFL said:


> Grocery stores around here have 100% power. They have their own. Otherwise they'd lose more $$ in spoiled food on each storm than what the standby power costs. And ice is available.


The grocery store in my town has 2 40 yard dumpsters full of spoiled food sitting in the parking lot right now.


----------



## nrp3

Not to make light of that, but I bet it'll create some sales. My wifes aunt can't drive and the one I installed this summer makes it possible for her to stay in place. Worked out well this time.


----------



## MikeFL

MTW said:


> The grocery store in my town has 2 40 yard dumpsters full of spoiled food sitting in the parking lot right now.


Go sell them a generator.


----------



## MTW

MikeFL said:


> Go sell them a generator.


I don't quite have that capability.


----------



## nrp3

How does that work? Do they have insurance for these situations?


----------



## stiffneck

It's all about the trees NOT being cut down. We had a wind storm on July 19th and an ice storm on November 30th of 2006. In each case, over 50% of St. Louis City and 25% of St. Louis County where with out power, for a minimum of 3-Days and up to 2-Weeks for some. The local Utility (Ameren) had cut back on cutting back the trees :icon_rolleyes: Cost them plenty that year. Plus, we found that the bullets will fly for gasoline and ice during summer heat, but not as much during winter cold.


----------



## MTW

MikeFL said:


> Go sell them a generator.


It is very uncommon for grocery stores to have full sized generators here. They will have a small one that powers lights and a few registers, but that's about it.


----------



## MTW

nrp3 said:


> How does that work? Do they have insurance for these situations?


Good question, I doubt insurance covers spoiled product.


----------



## MTW

stiffneck said:


> It's all about the trees NOT being cut down. We had a wind storm on July 19th and an ice storm on November 30th of 2006. In each case, over 50% of St. Louis City and 25% of St. Louis County where with out power, for a minimum of 3-Days and up to 2-Weeks for some. The local Utility (Ameren) had cut back on cutting back the trees :icon_rolleyes: Cost them plenty that year. Plus, we found that the bullets will fly for gasoline and ice during summer heat, but not as much during winter cold.


Same here, the sheer number of compromised and outright rotten trees in utility right of ways in my area is staggering. I believe the only solution to this problem is to clear cut all right of ways despite the inevitable protests from the tree huggers. It's not longer sufficient to just do branch removal, they have to start taking these huge trees down completely.


----------



## nrp3

MTW said:


> Good question, I doubt insurance covers spoiled product.



Larger chains probably able to survive something like that, but I would imagine it pretty devastating financially for a small operation.


----------



## MTW

nrp3 said:


> Larger chains probably able to survive something like that, but I would imagine it pretty devastating financially for a small operation.


The large chains will bring in dry ice and close up all the reach in coolers with blankets in a power failure, or they will bring in a trailer generator if it's more than a few hours. Iwire used to post about this a lot if you remember.


----------



## MTW

This is one of the poles that is still intact. It's probably compromised and will break in the next storm, and they'll be out there doing it all over again.


----------



## nrp3

I remember the discussions about stores wired in romex. Vaguely something about the generators, now that you mention it.


----------



## chicken steve

MTW said:


> This is one of the poles that is still intact. It's probably compromised and will break in the next storm, and they'll be out there doing it all over again.


Future biz due to Climatic chaos? Say it ain't so MT :devil3:~CS~:vs_laugh:


----------



## Trailboss

You guys earned your pay on that storm! I think it caused more problems than hurricane Bob back in 91.


----------



## Trailboss

MTW said:


> Same here, the sheer number of compromised and outright rotten trees in utility right of ways in my area is staggering. I believe the only solution to this problem is to clear cut all right of ways despite the inevitable protests from the tree huggers. It's not longer sufficient to just do branch removal, they have to start taking these huge trees down completely.


It's only going to get worse due to all the die off caused by the moths and drought. So many dead and dying trees here in my town.


----------



## drsparky

Another one on the way, I'm getting tired of clearing my driveway.


----------



## Bird dog

Too bad it costs so much to bury everything.


----------



## MTW

Bird dog said:


> Too bad it costs so much to bury everything.


The span in my pics on this thread actually should be buried, at least for this section over the water. It would cost a fortune since it's a set of 23 kv sub distribution feeders and another of 13.8 distribution. They would have to run 6" RMC and attach it to the bridge nearby, but it's doable.


----------



## LinemanLife

The first picture looks like they made a temporary repair and got he line back hot without taking the time to replace the pole. Will come back after everyone is on and do that.


----------



## LinemanLife

No power company guarantees power or pays for spoiled food. If it's that important to you buy a generator.


----------



## ericpl92

Is there still plenty of work since after the nor'easter?


----------

